# Pyranha Ammo Sizing



## TheHoF (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm looking at buying a Pyranha Ammo, size L and unfortunately going to see the boat isn't an option for me right now. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about the sizing on these boats. From what I have been able to research they are pretty roomy, but I'm 6'6" with size 13s. A review I read had a paddler at 6'1" say he was pretty comfortable in the M, which makes me thing I would be fine, but does anyone have any more info that would help me here?

Thanks


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I own a MD Ammo. And Its became my "River runner of choice" over the last year. I even use it for self support trips. 

I boated a diesel 80 a ton before the Ammo. 

Both boats are very similar in size around the cockpit. Mostly the same fit. 

The MD ammo is a big boat for a MD size and you would fit just fine. The LG might be better for you, its not really that much bigger than a MD

Let me know if you have any specific ammo questions.


----------



## TheHoF (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey thanks for the reply! I called Pyranha today and they weren't that confident in saying I would fit, recommended that I try to sit in it (which of course would be my preference if possible). At 6'6" I am quite a bit taller than you (I see you're 5'10"?) but the boat I am looking at is the large. Would you say you have quite a bit of extra room in the MD?

I don't have many ammo specific questions, but anything that you feel worth mentioning about the boat could be helpful!

Thanks again.


----------



## Eskido (Jul 18, 2008)

What are you planning on using it for?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

My AMMO MD set up is seat ALL THE WAY FORWARD! 2" of close cell under my ass and I wear size 11 brewers with more leg room to be had. I'm somewhere in the middle of my foot/bulkhead adjustments. I don't know what you weight but I would think that anything under 200 lbs (you with gear) would be MD over 200 lbs would be LG???? But the LG really isn't a whole lot bigger. 

I don't know how much you have paddled the AMMO but it does have some strange behaviors.


----------



## TheHoF (Jun 9, 2015)

Eskido said:


> What are you planning on using it for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Everything!

I'm fairly new to kayaking, so I'll pretty much just be paddling my local class 2/3- stuff for awhile. But I progress quickly and have lots of confidence so I want something that will make it little more interesting and be fairly good all round. Honestly I wanted something with a bit more play (SuperFun) but really anything would work and the Ammo seems like a good fit.


----------



## TheHoF (Jun 9, 2015)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> But the LG really isn't a whole lot bigger.
> 
> I don't know how much you have paddled the AMMO but it does have some strange behaviors.


Have you paddled the LG as well then? I weigh 210, and with my legs I'm sure I need the LG. I have't ever paddled an AMMO, but it sounds like what I want, and like I said its a good deal (which I've been hunting for for awhile)

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I have paddled a lg. It was just too big for me. At 210, I would not go for the MD. I really like my AMMO. Its light and easy to boss around. It climbs out of holes really nicely. Awesome in the front surf. But you need to stay aggressive and drive the boat forward. I had to make an adjustment to my roll in the AMMO. To me it feels like it rolls "slow." Not hard to roll but I just need to slow down my motions. Its kinda like there is a spot at about the 1/2 point where it feels like the boat wants to slow down and then it slides right up all smooth like. It kinda freaked me out at first. Its not as stable as the burn2. 


I think the lg ammo would do you well from want said above. I'd pass on the md.


----------



## TheHoF (Jun 9, 2015)

Ok great! Thanks again for all the info and advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## Eskido (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a lrg, fuckin loved that boat but certainly wasn't much of a play boat, I could surf the shit out of some really big waves, but smaller waves and holes it was just too damn big. If you can fit a med I'd go that route, lrg is more comparable to the hero not so much the fun... I had tons of room but I'm only 5'9 and never sat in a med. Really loved that boat, fun everywhere!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## TheHoF (Jun 9, 2015)

OK, good to know. I don't really have an opportunity to try a med, but I'd be surprised if I fit. I can't tell you how many times someone has told me, "Oh you'll fit, no problem tons of room," and I haven't been able to get in the boat. Not too uncomfortable, physically couldn't get in at all. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

TheHoF said:


> OK, good to know. I don't really have an opportunity to try a med, but I'd be surprised if I fit. I can't tell you how many times someone has told me, "Oh you'll fit, no problem tons of room," and I haven't been able to get in the boat. Not too uncomfortable, physically couldn't get in at all.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!



If you can fit in a Diesel 80 then you will fit in a MD AMMO because the MD AMMO is roomier.

Its your fat 210 ass that dictates the LG. The MD would be a slug floating 210 of beast + gear....

I fear that you will always have issues finding a good fitting boat.


----------



## TheHoF (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha well you might be right, but I'd have to try it to believe it. Haven't had the opportunity to try a Diesel, like I said I'm fairly new to kayaking. The main reason it's taken me this long to get into kayaking is because while I have dozens of kayaking friends, their boats never fit me and I like to try things before I buy gear. In my experience, people of average height really have no concept of exactly how outsized 6'6" is. I am taller than 99% of the people on the planet, and you really just have to live it to understand what a challenge it presents in terms of gear, clothing, vehicles or anything else that is sized for normal human beings. 

I also fear that you are right. Luckily for me, there are some companies catering to us bigger folks. (One of the reasons I appreciate Jackson as a company)


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

TheHoF said:


> In my experience, people of average height really have no concept of exactly how outsized 6'6" is.


I think I'm starting to understand. My boss is 6'5" 225 lbs and I just brought my boat in after lunch and tried to get him in the boat. No way. It aint happening.


----------



## TheHoF (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey yeah! That's a pretty close comparison right there. I'm hoping the large is going to work out. Apparently the seller's inseam is 2 inches shorter than mine, but he had 8 holes left to move the bulkhead forward, so that should be enough room to figure it out. All in all it sound like if I fit it's a pretty cool boat and a good fit for how I'm hoping to use it.


----------

